# Mac OS X won't link to internet via cable modem



## PaulGunnion (Oct 14, 2004)

I started off using Mac OS 9.2.2 for my internet connection  I was using the office iBook at the time. When I bought my own iBook I hooked 'em up and transferred everything over to the new iBook. The OS 9.2.2 connection worked OK but I've never been able to get OS X to link to the internet.

I have a 1mb cable connection to NTL cable through a cable modem

The TCP/IP settings are exactly the same (is that OK?) 

Do I need to go back through all the NTL set up procedures to link OSX? Will that mean I won't have the fall back of the internet connection through OS 9.2.2?

Advice from the internet savvy greatly appreciated.

Paul


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

PaulGunnion said:


> I started off using Mac OS 9.2.2 for my internet connection  I was using the office iBook at the time. When I bought my own iBook I hooked 'em up and transferred everything over to the new iBook. The OS 9.2.2 connection worked OK but I've never been able to get OS X to link to the internet.
> 
> I have a 1mb cable connection to NTL cable through a cable modem
> 
> ...


Don't know about savvy part, but here goes.

OS9 and OSX are two completely different systems. You have to setup your Internet connection settings for each system, so that when you bootup from OS9, that system can find its Internet settings. Or when you bootup from OSX, that system can find its Internet settings.

So the answer is yes, you have to go through all of the NTL setup procedures.

To force the system to startup either in OS9 or OSX
If you're in OS9 (System Folder) and want to change to OSX (System), go to the Control Panel and select Startup Disk. Highlight the OSX startup file and Restart your computer.

If you're in OSX (System) and want to change to OS9 (System Folder), go to System Preferences and select the Startup Disk icon. Highlight OS9 and Restart.


----------



## PaulGunnion (Oct 14, 2004)

Thank you, MSY-Houston, for this advice.

I tend to be a hardware thinker  one iBOOK = one internet connection and that is why I thought all I had to do was copy the TCP/IP connections.

I realise that the key to computers is not the hardware. This is just a home for the software which does all the work.

Best wishes
Yours aye
Paul Gunnion


----------

